
Show HN: CodeContext – need your help visually contextualising software - davkap92
https://github.com/davkap92/codecontext
======
brudgers
I'm not really certain I understand the bigger vision for the project. Could
you walk me through a possible user interaction?

~~~
davkap92
Ok, so as an example you're a developer new to Node and associated
technologies, I think it may be helpful if one could visually see how all the
tools interact with each other. Grouped by say CI, Task Automation, Libraries
etc. A visual story of the complex of web of technologies that exist and how
they interact with one another.

